
Show HN: Colibrin – Get up to 15% of your rent back. (AMA in comments) - somid3
https://www.colibrin.com
======
somid3
Hello everyone, back in 2016 I started researching how to improve the
residential rental estate space and realized that long-term renters are the
gold of the industry. Similar to good drivers in the car insurance industry,
and inspired by cash-back programs from credit cards, and airline mile points
-- I figured we could create a new financial instrument that exists between
the world of renting and owning property.

For our generation, it is unfortunate that rent prices are increasing faster
than wage hikes. This is partly due to the influence that pension funds,
sovereign funds, and other retirement funds have had on the real estate
landscape. To keep returns high on pension funds, they invest in REITs that
increase the rent price of our generation. In a way, the retirement fund of a
previous generation is making the living expense of the current generation
impractical.

Colibrin sends landlords very long-term tenants, and it gives renters a 401(k)
fund-like-experience that they can cash out when they move out. Overall,
renters can get 10% to 15% of their cumulative rent payments when they move
out, and hopefully will use that to buy their next home.

We're still in the early days, so if you wish to join - this is the time.
Please let me know you if you have any questions. I can be found at omid+hn
[at] colibrin [dot] com

Thank you all, I feel privileged to have welcomed Colibrin to the world via
HN, this is our first public mention.

------
hackerfan123
Brilliant idea! I have been renting for the past 15 years and for a good chunk
of it in between of two stretches of 3-4 years, was in the same building.
Would have been great if I could have made some savings off of those stays!
Excited to see this being rolled out :)

------
fiatjaf
Amazing idea. I hope you succeed.

Are you a global network or just US? I have small properties to rent on Brazil
and would like more long-term renters.

~~~
somid3
We can be global -- I will go ahead and shoot you an email

~~~
fiatjaf
I'm still waiting for the email.

------
cimmanom
The site says there's no long term lease lock-in. If that's the case, how are
you decreasing the vacancy rate?

~~~
somid3
Because the renter fund grows -- by the time they move out the fund will be a
huge reward to let go off.

------
dimodi9
where does the xtra money for renters come from? Imagine rental properties are
already efficient

~~~
shahryc
I think some rental properties are definitely underutilized

~~~
somid3
Underutilized, and the high rate of tenant switches causes all sorts of
unnecessary expenses

------
tuffon
How do I sign up to be one of the first renters on the platform?

